# Urgent: XH 9792506 Engine



## GTOBobbyChucky (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm restoring a '69 Judge and think I may have found an engine; however, the numbers don't seem to add up. The guy selling it claims the engine code is XH and that the casting number is 9792506. I can't seem to come across any such combination. I know that 9792506 is GTO (and only GTO, if I'm not mistaken), but I can't find anything out about the XH. Can anybody help me out?

Also, the guy has told me that he pulled the engine out of a 1969, but the date code suggests that the engine was built in December 1967--is it possible an engine built in late 1967 was put in a 1969 GTO?

Any advice/knowledge would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTOBobbyChucky said:


> I'm restoring a '69 Judge and think I may have found an engine; however, the numbers don't seem to add up. The guy selling it claims the engine code is XH and that the casting number is 9792506. I can't seem to come across any such combination. I know that 9792506 is GTO (and only GTO, if I'm not mistaken), but I can't find anything out about the XH. Can anybody help me out?
> 
> Also, the guy has told me that he pulled the engine out of a 1969, but the date code suggests that the engine was built in December 1967--is it possible an engine built in late 1967 was put in a 1969 GTO?
> 
> Any advice/knowledge would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


He probably misread the letter code, XP matches 9792506 and was a Ram Air IV 370hp with a 4 bolt main and automatic transmission. The same codes were also used in 68. If the engine was a 68 it would not be uncommon to have a block with a date code of late 67.

Also, the 68 block used an eight bolt water pump and the 69 used the 11 bolt WP.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

I have an XH 400 1969. It came from a 1969 Grand Prix. From what I have found out, I believe the XH enigne only applies to the Grand Prix.


----------



## MBooher (Aug 9, 2012)

I am looking for a 9792506 block... I don't care what code it has but I do need one dated in 1967.... Anyone on this forum know of one that can be bought?

Thanks
Mark Booher
214-926-0119
[email protected]


----------

